
Deep Drone Acrobatics - qubitcoder
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200623145341.htm
======
qubitcoder
Video here: [https://youtu.be/2N_wKXQ6MXA](https://youtu.be/2N_wKXQ6MXA)

